# Need help finding a good recording!



## kyriales (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello (yes, I'm new here),

I'm helping out my former music art teacher - we're putting all the CDs that came with the text-book somewhere online so that pupils wouldn't have to spend weeks hunting down passed-down CDs or copying them.

Anyway, some of the recordings on the CDs are simply dreadful, which could be overlooked except for a couple of works that always come in on the state exam...

One of them is *Super flumina babylonis by Orlando di Lasso*, and I can't find an audible recording of it ANYWHERE!!

Can anyone help me out? I don't know where to look anymore...


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

ArkivMusic.com is a good place to look. I found this -

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=106612&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=309749


----------

